# Gymnastic Team Photo - what size normally sells



## GerryDavid (Jan 15, 2011)

I did a team photo the other day for a local Gymnastics club of 7 girls.  I was wondering what size of print normally sells.  I was thinking of getting the 5 different group shots printed in 11x14 to show them, and maybe a 16x20 framed.  But I dont know if I'm just wasting money.


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2011)

About 90% of the sports prints sold are 4x6's.

Having samples is a good way to generate sales.

What sizes sell varies.

What it really boils down to is - how good a salesman are you?


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 15, 2011)

Im not talking about candids, just a team photo.  I wont be offering anything smaller than 8x10 to make it worth my time to go there and do the team photo.  I did posed shots for a few people a couple of months ago, but the turn out was not as good as I had hoped.  I will be asking each one when im showing the pictures if they would like a posed session.

So should I only expect to sell 8x10's of the team photos or is it normal for them to invest a bit more in a larger print like 11x14 or even 16x20?


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 15, 2011)

What ages and division probably play a factor into this? Now speaking from a parents point of view, I would probably only buy 5x7 or 8x10 at the largest because really what am I going to do with anything larger. Now if its for serious competitive level I probably would be just more interested in a picture of my child plus the team but again up to an 8x10.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 15, 2011)

It was the advanced class that goes to meets and competitions.  I dont know their ages exactly but they looked to be 13 to 16 years old.

I guess theres no point in framing a 16x20.    Now to decide if its worth printing up some 11x14's or just stick with 8x10's to show the pictures.  Im going to frame at least one to give that option and hopefully make a bit more money.


----------



## flightless_beaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Just remembering back to all my team pictures, I have all 8x10s. Individuals of me are usually 4x6 or 5x7


----------



## gsgary (Jan 15, 2011)

We print 6x4,9x6 on the day at sports events


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 15, 2011)

There are 5 different group shots plus a 6th that has funny faces.  I wonder if they would be interested in a package deal of them all.  1 sheet for XX amount, or all 6 for 4 times xx.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 15, 2011)

gsgary said:


> We print 6x4,9x6 on the day at sports events


 
Thats an odd size to me, do you have frames that are ready made for the 9x6 size. When we were in mexico this is the size they printed as well and your hard pressed to find frames those sizes here.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 15, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > We print 6x4,9x6 on the day at sports events
> ...



We use a  Dye Sublimation Printer by sony DLK Photo | Sony DR200 Event Printer and use card mounts and sell them at £10 each or 3 for £20


----------

